

Show HN: A mockup for my HN clone. - aviraldg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16632318/submitfn.png

======
iSloth
We have HN, why have a clone :)?

~~~
aviraldg
Because I'm trying to learn/understand Flask and SQLAlchemy?

~~~
acoyfellow
Looks good I think, keep it up. I like the UI. Would like to see a live CSS
mockup

